# windsor sportsman club



## lancerman60 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm looking at the club address on google maps right now, and it looks like it's in the Superstore parking lot, haha! I definitely need some help to get there too! Website has a few pics and it looks like a great place to shoot.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Shoot is on, and it is at The Windsor Sportsmens Club on Dougall Ave. It is the property just north of the plaza before the Tracks. It is set back in about 200 yards from the road. It is a 30 target shoot at the back of the property in the bush. If you need anymore info let me know. May 22nd 2011. The week after we have a shoot at the Canard Valley Conservation Area on May 29th 2011.

Bob


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

My back is sore and i haven't even hauled any targets ...YET!!! lol guess i know what i'm doing this weekend


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Terry, I sent that Swedish massage Professional over to your house the last time.........................................he said he would rub you the right way:mg:

I think he said his name was Richard Simmons:wink:.....................sounded european to me


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

now that right there is funny


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

he couldn't make it after the workout you 2 had something about whip cream and handcuffs? anyways he sent over his assistant her name is silvia (and yes she's a true blond)


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> he couldn't make it after the workout you 2 had something about whip cream and handcuffs?


Actually, we used the handcuffs to rig a crossbow drawing device and used the whip cream to check for fletch clearance on the crossbow. I find it leaves a better trail to show where contact occurs. 

Funny though, the helper he had with him when he left was named Silvaggio. Big furry backed european guy with a high pitched voice and a bad hip. He help Richard get into his leathers and headed over to your place. Did you forget to put your glasses on again?????


----------



## lancerman60 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info Bob. Well, at least some of it. Your escapades with Richard and Silvaggio will forever haunt my dreams...I think we have a carload coming down to check out the club this weekend. It looks awesome in the pics on the website. Hopefully the damn rain holds off for an hour or two...


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

401 - to Dougal cut off, then drive to you see Leone's music world on the right and it is across the street - windsor sportsman club !
Also to note it is also by Brentwood !!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

DH1 " jeff " - if you want meet me at my place Sunday morning and we can drive up from there in my vechicle. PM me and let me know.
-Matt


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Bob when does this shindig start ? Will you be up to shooting a round with the Tillbilly ??


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Paul, Would be a pleasure to shoot with you sir! (Watch out for Terry if he does not have his glasses on:tongue

Bob


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

MLabonte (Matt)
Thanks for the offer Matt but I think I am meeting a car load full with Lancerman in Chatham. Matt do you know a guy by the name of Frank Mailloux from Chatham? Also what time are you guys heading to the shoot. I think our group is meeting in Chatham around 7:30-8 so we can be there for 9.
DH1(jeff)


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Jeff,

Clean out your inbox !!!! Call me 519-607-0237
-Matt


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just cleaned it out so it should begood now


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Got back from setting up and I believe we set up and very broadbased test of abilities course. Had just a just a little water sitting in a few spots but the crew will be in with the tractor today to fix. Hope to see you all tomorrow, old friends and some new ones too!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Good shoot today. Broke out the hunting bow and dusted it off. Great course to shoot. Closest shot maybe 20 yards and the farthest maybe 48-50. Good time! Shot with this gay soccer player that stuffs my deer and manages to shoot big gay deer himself! He's going to be in the King of the Woods event next weekend so he wanted to look at some targets. Good luck next weekend Mark!!!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

cath8r
I think I met you. We talked about other 3der's. We started the course right after you and your "soccer player" friend. It was a good shoot but I didn't shoot real well (284 11x). Had a rough start but it was still fun.


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

*sunday shoot in windsor*

just want to let everyone know that the shoot on sunday was really good, had a blast and will go back again. Get out a try it if you have te time.


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

Forgot to a add I shot the course with a really big weird looking skin head. Who likes to club seals and stare into his wifes eyes????? Just check his face book if you don't believe me.


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

nicodemo said:


> Forgot to a add I shot the course with a really big weird looking skin head. Who likes to club seals and stare into his wifes eyes????? Just check his face book if you don't believe me.


hey nic is saw that guy i thought someone shaved a sasquatch and stuck a bow in his hand


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

Also there's another shoot this weekend at the E.R.C.A property check out the gesto website for directions:darkbeer:


----------

